# Audi S3 Detail



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

At long last I have completed my mammoth detail on the now once again black beauty that is my Audi S3. This car has been my most mentally and physically challenging detail so far and redefined alot of the techniques that I have used in the past to adapt to make this one work.

The car was purchased in December 2010 and both Andrew and I were shocked with the state of the paintwork that we had seen in at showroom. It was agreed with the dealer that we got a reduced price and that we would collect the car unprepared from the garage, however they seemed to of ignored this last request :roll: So here's the story of how the car has evolved over the last three months when I've have time inbetween running 2 businesses, the house, the kids and the new black labrador pup!

Process started off as usual, snow foam, rinse, 2 bucket wash using a lambswool wash mitt and a small detailing brush to get in all the nooks and crannies on the car, then a final rinse










Leaving the car wet it was then clayed using a fine yellow poly clay bar and Lube, washed again using 2 bucket method and then brought in to the unit and dried using Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth Drying Towel.

It was now time to assess the state of the paintwork and to be honest some of it you didnt even need the halogen lights for. This is a good example of how black can look lovely and shiny but when you REALLY LOOK 

The bonnet




































Passenger front wing


















Drivers side wing









Drivers side


















Drivers side rear quarter




































Boot - not the best picture









Passenger side




































Roof


















Paint readings were then taken and they varied vastly from 64 up to 143. This meant that each panel had to be treated carefully to ensure that the levels were not taken too low and cause detrimental damage to the paintwork. Some areas could not be corrected to the extent that I would of liked without compromising the paint therefore you'll see that the end result still shows some scratches.

So moving on the car was taped up ready to move to the correcting stage...



























The polishes that were used was 3M Fast Cut Plus, 3M Extra Fine and 3M Ultrafina in combination with a range of wool, hex logic and 3M pads depending on the areas that were tackled. The weapon of choice was Dodo Juice Spin Doctor and at the end testing out a Festool to see how the machines compared and how the results differed. Some areas needed the use of the DAS 6 for refining.....I encountered various issues such as the cloths scratching the paint even though Audi is a hard paint so changed to using EuroW Shag weave buffing cloths which helped alot, micromaring where I was unable to refine down enough, but eventually resolved due to changing techniques. Each panel was wiped down with IPA several times to ensure that the oil's were not filling the swirls and a final wipe down on the whole car at the end.

Couple of 50/50 from the bonnet








(not sure what the white mark is perhaps something on the camera??)










Flecks starting to pop and you can notice that the black has been restored rather than looking dulled









Side panel




































I unfortunately didn't take any further photo's from now on as it was proving a tough task. The wheels were also given some tlc...covered in tar and general muck...



















All done


















So as this correction had been done over a long time the car has some fairly hard specs of polish so decided to give it a gentle wash using Chemical Guys Glossworkz Shampoo and a detailing brush to get in all the edges, badges, grill etc that were holding on to the polish. Taken back into the unit and dried.

I applied Chemical Guys Ez Creme Glaze using a EuroW Microfibre Applicator and buffed off using EuroW Shag Weave Cloth and finally to give the car the treat it deserved used Swissvax Crystal Rock










And this is how she stood in the end definitely now a sparkling stallon










Passenger wing


















Passenger side



























Drivers wing and door


















Drivers side


















Bonnet - still has some deep scratches in it and numerous chips


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

very nice.. shame about the bonnet, the rest looks mint!


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

The Roof




































Few randoms













































As i finished the car late on in the day the sun was beginning to go down so the outside shots are not quite as good as they could be...

















































































Oh you missed a bit :lol:









If you got this far thankyou for reading!!!!

Just a little note I found the car very static so the dust kept sticking when I was taking pictures so thats what some of the little specks are in the photos


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks absolutely superb! Great result!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good!

Now to go out and enjoy driving it and getting it mucky again! :lol:

:driver:

:thumb:


----------



## Big Bird (Mar 25, 2011)

Good job, well done.

Did you buy the car from an Audi dealer? If so, thats awful!!!!!!


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice motor, write up and results!

Are those standard S3 alloys? They look like 19" but I thought Audi only did that design in 18".


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looks like a great transformation.

Maybe spend a little more time on the write up side aswell, resizing, spacing ect... my eyes were hurting a little with one picture after another like that. Just a bit of constructive critiscism


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

As already said it looks good 

Condition of the paint is shocking before.............


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Now to go out and enjoy driving it and getting it mucky again! :lol:
> 
> ...


I did  went down to Santa Pod



Big Bird said:


> Good job, well done.
> 
> Did you buy the car from an Audi dealer? If so, thats awful!!!!!!


Was at a VW dealer and its a 58 plate



cfherd said:


> Nice motor, write up and results!
> 
> Are those standard S3 alloys? They look like 19" but I thought Audi only did that design in 18".


Your correct 19" based on standard S3 alloys....just arranging a refurb too asap



gally said:


> Looks like a great transformation.
> 
> Maybe spend a little more time on the write up side aswell, resizing, spacing ect... my eyes were hurting a little with one picture after another like that. Just a bit of constructive critiscism


Thanks, sorry I'll space them better for you and what suggestions do you have in regard to resizing and additions to the write up for future reference?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I've been using photoscape recently before uploading to PB/Flickr. Resizes all your images at once and can put a decent border around them if that's what you fancy. 

Then use maybe 1 or 2 spaces (returns) between each picture makes it easier to see where they defects are on the car I feel.

Just what I have learned from the studio write ups and from other experienced members.


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Is photoscape software I can down load off the net or has to be bought?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Totally free mate, so easy to use. 

Just put all the pictures you would like to use on your write up into a folder on your comp then go to photoscape on your desktop then use the batch editor or do them one by one incase you fancy some different size. 

Start off 800 in the size box then convert all. Let it do everything for you.

Then upload them to the net.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work on a beautiful car. Not that I'm biased!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks mint Jen, i need to restock a few bits so may pop up the shop next weekend.:thumb:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Gorgeous car.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice one Jen, that paint certainly tested you and now looks superb! :thumb:

Would love to be able to try CR one day! 

Alan W


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely work and Lovely car!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Very very nice. Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## wull (May 18, 2006)

Looking sweet, top job:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Top car looking lovely now, well done. My black magic Golf GTI needs the same treatment, cant wait. :thumb:


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice effort! The car looks stunning now.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Great Detail,out of interest my neighbour bought a new white A4 and it was also full of swirl marks,I was looking at a New Honda couple of weeks ago it was shocking and was told all new cars had marks in the paint under light,must think were all donkeys.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job mate, love those roof shots.
Cool car.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice....


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

butler2.8i said:


> Looks mint Jen, i need to restock a few bits so may pop up the shop next weekend.:thumb:


Thanks....check first when your coming as I'm not sure what are plans are for the next few weekends what with easter holidays etc



toomanycitroens said:


> Great job mate, love those roof shots.
> Cool car.


I've got more but would get banned if I posted 



Subc said:


> Great Detail,out of interest my neighbour bought a new white A4 and it was also full of swirl marks,I was looking at a New Honda couple of weeks ago it was shocking and was told all new cars had marks in the paint under light,must think were all donkeys.


Think we must have 'mug' written our forehead


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice car and an even nicer job done. :thumb:


----------



## S3 Nattie (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice car, hopefully my next car, good job.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Juicy Jen said:


> Thanks....check first when your coming as I'm not sure what are plans are for the next few weekends what with easter holidays etc


No Worries:thumb:


----------

